# What we learn at the range



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

#1 Like so many others have said the Shield as an awesome gun. In fact this may be the best purchase I've made and could end up being my favorite pistol. It ate everything it was feed including some +p rounds. If you're on the fence buy it, you won't regret it.

#2 I had high hopes for my SD9VE but its just not happening. For whatever reason I cannot connect with the pistol at distances over 10 yards without severely slowing down and really bearing down/focusing. It was not what I envisioned when I bought the gun and the Apex trigger really doesn't seem to have helped. Its also locking to the rear with a round left in the magazine. I'm not sure if I'm going to invest more time into it, do some more research or just trade/sell/give it away. I'm really disappointed with this pistol.

#3 Full sized M&P .40 was a dream to shoot just like the shield. This was my favorite handgun but the shield is giving it a run for its money.

#4 Ruger LCP performed exactly as designed. Its not a sniper pistol, its a close range get out of my face weapon that can connect if you really bear down and focus on the trigger.


----------



## dsdmmat (Nov 9, 2012)

nice report. Sorry to hear about your SD9VE. I must have got lucky with mine it is a good shooter for a cheap gun. I bought it because it was so cheap and I didn't have a 9mm in the house.


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

Many people pay too little attention to the frames of their guns. Changing frames affects how you instinctively align and shoot in rapid situations. I personally look for a hand gun that when I point it naturally, as though it were a finger, it aligns well with my target. Trying to change your natural point of reference to match with a guns frame can cause you many many hours of practice and essentially undo years of natural training at hand eye coordination.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

10-4

I concur on most of what our good friend NTPTH reports.

I could shoot my Shields all day every day, same with my full size MP's

I have the earliest version of the SD9VE which is the Sigma and the damn thing went bang EVERYTIME FOR YEARS...even though the trigger was like pulling an ANVIL! So I got a cool idea to change out the trigger and add an APEX Tactical Trigger....Now it does NOT go bang everytime! And I'm pissed...

Other than that, I'd rather shoot my 1911's than ANYTHING ELSE! Love Love Love my 1911's...


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

My shield is an OK weapon, . . . nothing to really complain about, . . . nothing to really brag about.

But then again, . . . my first hand gun was a 1911 bought in Saigon for $50, . . . rattled like a Model A low on oil, . . . went bang every time, . . . been in love with them ever since.

The shield allows me to go some places armed up where my 1911 is a bit much. That is the singular role it plays.

But, . . . in all fairness, . . . it does go bang 9 times in a row, . . . just like it should.

And that is AOK, . . . because before the summer is over, . . . it will probably be on the night stand on the other side of the room, . . . she kinda likes it.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

I really like my Shield .40 and carry it about 40% of the time that I carry. I carry my Taurus 605 .357/.38 more often though as it is super comfortable to carry and it shoots well for me. I was surprised to learn that I can shoot the Taurus PT709 Slim 9mm that I bought on a lark really accurately for spending about $180 on it and having a less than great trigger.


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

I'm kind of glad in a way I found this out as disappointing as it is. After I get my AR optic settled I'm going to buy some magazines, the SDVE was one that I was considering investing a bit into. Now I know to spend that money elsewhere.


*** Edit ***

For those of you considering the SDVE and are on a budget do not despair, its a pretty good gun for the money especially now that they can be had for south of 300 bucks. What I'm upset about is not being able to consistently ring a pie pan sized gong from roughly 25 yards away unless I really focused on the sights and trigger pull. If it was a human sized target there is no doubt in my mind I could connect.


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

Old SF Guy said:


> Many people pay too little attention to the frames of their guns. Changing frames affects how you instinctively align and shoot in rapid situations. I personally look for a hand gun that when I point it naturally, as though it were a finger, it aligns well with my target. Trying to change your natural point of reference to match with a guns frame can cause you many many hours of practice and essentially undo years of natural training at hand eye coordination.


I'm starting to wonder if a double/sa type of pistol is more in line with me. The initial double action pull isn't an issue as its the first shot I tend to focus one what I need to be doing more and the single action followups are caveman easy to master.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Some hand guns just seem to be made to fit some people. First time hand gun shooters that come out here seem to all manage to get on paper in one mag with the 92FS for the most part they do best at first with full size weapons. The 92FS is an easy full size to fall for.
The LCP due to small size and the Trigger takes time. Once trained Many shooters can empty the Mag with nice groups, of course some never seems to master it. Don't over look the 92FS if you are looking for a full size 9mm, it is worth a look.
Son in law purchased a Shield awhile back Adapted to it quickly and likes it.
Mid size not mention often that is either 10+1 or 17+1 that shoots like a full size and carries well is Ruger SR9C. Light and for a double stack slim.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Old SF Guy said:


> Many people pay too little attention to the frames of their guns. Changing frames affects how you instinctively align and shoot in rapid situations. I personally look for a hand gun that when I point it naturally, as though it were a finger, it aligns well with my target. Trying to change your natural point of reference to match with a guns frame can cause you many many hours of practice and essentially undo years of natural training at hand eye coordination.


Yup, hand fitting is it all.

I prefer a !911, for defense with an auto.

At times I practice draw and point from the waste, when I think I am on target I hit the laser switch.

The waste point is at 15-20 feet.

I am right on when quick sighting over the slide at the same distance.

More often than not I am within 2 inches of where it thought the round would be @ 30 feet.

This makes for good indoor practice when it is 15 degrees outside.

I do have a couple of 4566 Smith autos that are almost as instinctive, but are a little heavier than my commander.


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

Smitty901 said:


> Some hand guns just seem to be made to fit some people. First time hand gun shooters that come out here seem to all manage to get on paper in one mag with the 92FS for the most part they do best at first with full size weapons. The 92FS is an easy full size to fall for.
> The LCP due to small size and the Trigger takes time. Once trained Many shooters can empty the Mag with nice groups, of course some never seems to master it. Don't over look the 92FS if you are looking for a full size 9mm, it is worth a look.
> Son in law purchased a Shield awhile back Adapted to it quickly and likes it.
> Mid size not mention often that is either 10+1 or 17+1 that shoots like a full size and carries well is Ruger SR9C. Light and for a double stack slim.


The 92fs has crossed my mind along with others. After taking a nap I'm now thinking about just waiting for a good deal on a police trade in m&p 9mm

Thanks for listening to me belly ache guys. I just finished cleaning all the guns and as I was doing so I concluded that I'm obsessing over nothing. Its a budget gun that has fewer than 500 rounds down range being compared to service pistols. What I need is a bulk 9mm value pack, a day with good weather when I'm off, and a stack of targets where I can start at 5 yards and work my way back to 25 yards. If that doesn't do it than I don't know what will.


----------

